# Cigar related dog names?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

We are in the process of getting two new boy dogs. I was trying to find some cigar related names that would fly by the wife. She is not keen on Bolivar or Cohiba. She might go for Monte. 

Anybody have any thoughts?

Best regards, tony


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

I always liked Stogie


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I am getting a Golden Retriever sometime in the future and am thinking of one of these names:
Bolivar
Montey
Arturo
Cain
Pepin

I'm partial to Arturo and Montey


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

What about Churchill?


----------



## Joemisery (Sep 3, 2009)

What breed(s) are you getting? That might influence what you name them.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rocket?
Opus?
I named by blowfish "Robusto" but he wouldn't mind if your dog had that name, too.
Shuckins? Sorry - not trying to cast apsersions - it's just the most cigar-related name I can think of.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Monty and Churchill are both good for dogs, the rest I'm not too keen on.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

You can only name your dog Churchill if hes an english bulldog  LOL

Oh, you could do like a combo : Monty and Cristo, Mac and Nudo ... something like that


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually both would be spectacular for Bulldogs!...I can see them standing in the doorway right now!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, they are small little white Maltese dogs, but they will act manly.

I like Monte and Churchill I will run that by her.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Ok, they are small little white Maltese dogs,


Robusto takes back his seal of approval.

Puff and Nub.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Robusto takes back his seal of approval.
> 
> Puff and Nub.


+1 for Puff and Nub.

How about Gordo and Salomon (Sal)?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Pepin


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Maltese are amazing (for little, white, useless, fluffballs)... we have one that is almost 13 years old now. More personality than any 5 dogs Ive ever had. His registered name is Pusateri's Regal Vincent LOL but we just call him Vinnie. 

That said, I like Puff and Nub for Maltese names LOL


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

One our dogs is named "Cinder" for his smoky coloring on his muzzle area. Named after those little ember like pieces of combustable material that is produced from burning a fire.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Ligero and Colorado

If you end up with one that poops a lot you could always name that one Thompson. :rotfl:

I have been told by several trainers that you should not name a dog a 1 syllable word. It will sound to similar to common commands. Like sit stay fetch no down......... and my neighbors dogs favorite one.... hump....


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

My neighbors cat's name is Don Pepin. Full name. Don't mess around with just Pepin.

Or get two dogs, name on Romeo and the other Julieta.

Breed the two dogs, name those puppies Oliva, Monte, and Rocky.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Maduro (however guess wont work if he is a white paltese) and Nub.......

Also vote for Shuckins....HaHa!

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Opus sounds like a cool name for a dog even if it wasnt cigar related. Im moving out of my apartment (that doesnt let us have dogs) this coming summer and into one thats pretty much lined up already that will let me have a dog.

Im gonna get a rottweiler and give him an awesome name (i name pets after weird people in history, my gerbil's name was theodore pixy hitler, for example.)

and my girlfriends dog (living at her parents) is named Lola Peabody Crimes; Exclamation Point!


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

City Cigar in Vancouver has a beautiful Golden Lab named Chisel, who sits in a big leather easy chair and greets customers. Seems like a neat cigar-related name to me.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't believe that no one thought to suggest PUFF.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Ok, they are small little white Maltese dogs, but they will act manly.
> 
> I like Monte and Churchill I will run that by her.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Have you ever actually had one of these? Manly is about the last word I would use to describe them lol :banana: My ex had one, and I lost him in the woods of Georgia (long story) that dog was umm how can I put it... a wuss! :whip:

I 3rd Puff and Nub.



Zogg said:


> Opus sounds like a cool name for a dog even if it wasnt cigar related. Im moving out of my apartment (that doesnt let us have dogs) this coming summer and into one thats pretty much lined up already that will let me have a dog.
> 
> Im gonna get a rottweiler and give him an awesome name (i name pets after weird people in history, my gerbil's name was theodore pixy hitler, for example.)
> 
> and my girlfriends dog (living at her parents) is named Lola Peabody Crimes; Exclamation Point!


WoW You found a complex that allows rotties? Most complexes here don't allow rots or pits even if they are dog friendly. I'm currently looking for a place and it looks as if I'm gonna have to find a home for my pit.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Have you ever actually had one of these? Manly is about the last word I would use to describe them lol :banana: My ex had one, and I lost him in the woods of Georgia (long story) that dog was umm how can I put it... a wuss! :whip:
> 
> I 3rd Puff and Nub.
> 
> WoW You found a complex that allows rotties? Most complexes here don't allow rots or pits even if they are dog friendly. I'm currently looking for a place and it looks as if I'm gonna have to find a home for my pit.


Its usualy weight restrictions here, unless the city has an aggressive dog law. That being said, I own a Neo Mastiff, so I also own a house. Not aggressive, just huge. Super smart, friendly, doesnt eat the cat, plays gentle with little dogs, doesnt chew anything, doesnt bark much, and is more than willing to lay around and do nothing all day, or go for a walk, truck ride, whatever. He doesnt even mind my buddy's 3 year old using him as a horse. My brothers French Mastiff is the same way. Own a Mastiff and you will never want another breed.

On topic, I 34th Puff and Nub. Cute names for a couple of fur balls.


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

I had an English Mastiff... I'll try to find an old pic.

205 lbs of lazy.

(Who could never really get the idea that he was a "lap dog" out of his big head.)



I like Puff and Nub for the Malts, of the ideas given thus far.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Nate G said:


> (Who could never really get the idea that he was a "lap dog" out of his big head.)


My brothers Dogue is like that. 180lbs of critter thats got to be in my lap anytime Im sitting. My Neo doesnt like furniture though. He'll lean up against your legs, but you cant get him on the couch.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Its usualy weight restrictions here, unless the city has an aggressive dog law. That being said, I own a Neo Mastiff, so I also own a house. Not aggressive, just huge. Super smart, friendly, doesnt eat the cat, plays gentle with little dogs, doesnt chew anything, doesnt bark much, and is more than willing to lay around and do nothing all day, or go for a walk, truck ride, whatever. He doesnt even mind my buddy's 3 year old using him as a horse. My brothers French Mastiff is the same way. Own a Mastiff and you will never want another breed.
> 
> On topic, I 34th Puff and Nub. Cute names for a couple of fur balls.


We have weight and breed restrictions here. Usually if it isn't one it's the other. And of the ones that have weight restrictions, they usually still restrict "aggressive" breeds. So no Pits, Rots, Dobies, Chows, etc.. Sometimes I wish people would look at the individual dog and not just the stigma around the breed.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Robusto takes back his seal of approval.
> 
> Puff and Nub.





HMMWV said:


> Can't believe that no one thought to suggest PUFF.


See above. :spank:
I can't believe you didn't read the whole thread before saying no one suggested Puff. :bounce: ound:



Ligero Mike said:


> I have been told by several trainers that you should not name a dog a 1 syllable word. It will sound to similar to common commands. Like sit stay fetch no down.........


Puffer and Nubber


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Nate G said:


> 205 lbs of lazy. (Who could never really get the idea that he was a "lap dog" out of his big head.)












This is my 185lbs of lazy. Austin is a very heavy sleeper! Just this morning, 6am, someone was pounding on my front door. They were greeted with a Ka-chunk and the door opening just far enough to fit the barrel and tac light through. The guy took of saying he had the wrong house. Anyways, old Austin was sawing logs just a few feet away from me, he never woke up. lol


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> We have weight and breed restrictions here. Usually if it isn't one it's the other. And of the ones that have weight restrictions, they usually still restrict "aggressive" breeds. So no Pits, Rots, Dobies, Chows, etc.. Sometimes I wish people would look at the individual dog and not just the stigma around the breed.


I hear you there. A friend of mine has a pit, and his inlaws threw a fit when his wife got preggo. Said they didnt want their granddaughter raised around an evil animal. Now the dog wont let them handle the little girl if he is around. But no one the dog doesnt know could touch that little girl and walk away. Sounds safe to me. Heck, most pits arent even as aggressive as most other dog from the terrier line. My bro had an evil Jack Russel. He ended up killing it because it would attack kids. Flat out, un-provoked, try to tear them to pieces.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gorda and nub. Fits a small dog.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i like Cain and Nubb. You know at least one will be a little devil so Cain fits just fine.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sancho Panza.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the help. I have her sold on Monte and thought I had her good on Don Pepin but she is not convinced of that one so I have more work to do.

Best regards, tony


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Awwww. I like monte. Good name.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Maltese named Delilah. I don't think I'd want to change her name to anything else but if I were to change it to something cigar-related it will have to be Tatiana. It's the only cigar name I can think of that fits her. 

Wish I could post a pic of me and my Maltese but I cannot do that yet. I don't have enough posts.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

Puff and Nub does sound like they would be good names for little toy dogs! haha


Athion said:


> Maltese are amazing (for little, white, useless, fluffballs)... we have one that is almost 13 years old now. More personality than any 5 dogs Ive ever had. His registered name is Pusateri's Regal Vincent LOL but we just call him Vinnie.
> 
> That said, I like Puff and Nub for Maltese names LOL


How about Toby and Coco? For tobacco? LOL

Or Rocky and Punch?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Fluffy and Spot and Scooter and Rover and King and Duke

J


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

bnbtobacco said:


> Puff and Nub does sound like they would be good names for little toy dogs! haha
> 
> How about Toby and Coco? For tobacco? LOL
> 
> Or Rocky and Punch?


Rocky for a male dog, Isis for a female. I have owned as many as four dogs at a time due to rescue, but I guess fortunately, we outlive them. Have one old dog now, the rest died of old age.

God gave us dogs to guide us through life. They can take us part of the way, but due to their short life spans, they can't take us all the way.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know if it's been said, but Diesel is a good name. My next beagle I will name Diesel, but not because of the cigar, just because Diesel is a nice, easy, yet unique name.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

RASCC-al


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Plume and Bloom ound:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but how about Havana?


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I like Puff and Nub for two tiny fuzzball dogs.


----------

